# Meet Snowy!



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*I would like u to meet my new bird Snowy. Those that know, my other bird Charlie had an unfortunate accident, which he died from. 
My other bird, Sheila, i felt sorry for, as she went really quiet, so i went and bought Snowy.

As soon as we got him, he wanted head sritches and he loves to sit on my head, he is so funny.And he is helping Sheila to be less afraid of us, she will now, sit near us, as before, she kept her distance. She has briefly landed on my head once.*


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Here is a couple of pics of Sheila, so she doesn't feel left out!! 

She was actually sat on the monitor, while i was using the pc, when i took these pics.*


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Snowy is a cutie!! he sure thinks that bird in the mirror is hot stuff!! Sheila is adorable too!!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Snowy is a very good looking little fella and I'm so pleased that Sheila is making progress for you too.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*I have found the mirror, is stopping him making that horrible sreeching noise. He hasn't left the mirror, since i showed it him. I think Sheila is enjoying the peace and quiet too.*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on your new bird. He is a beauty.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats! He is very pretty! I'm glad he is helping little Sheila out.
I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Handsome guy....looks just like our Pepper!!!
Congrats on getting him


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Snowy looks so handsome. I love his colors...and Sheila is Gorgeous. Glad things are working out for both of them. I'm sorry to hear about Charlie. May he "RIP" 

I haven't been on the forums for some time now as I started a new job and it has been hard on me to work full time and come home and cook, then I crash and start all over for the next day. I was out of work for 10 months so I am happy to have the job. It is hard to work for a bunch of whiney two faced hypocrits...LOL....This office has no clue what hard work is. They let the new people do the work while they get the credit...I refuse to let them chase me away....Oh, sorry, I am rambling.....thanks for listening. 

Since I brought home Pumpkin, she is learning new things everyday. She loves to land on my husbands head.....We bought her a skateboard the other day from the toy section and she was scared of it at first so we put her favorite cheerios on it and she eventually got on it..I have a picture that I will show sometime soon. She is just such a blessing to have in our flock....

Thanks for sharing your photo's. I love photo's.....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Snowy is stunning, so is Sheila.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Snowy is absolutely adorable. I love the way he can't stop looking at himself in the mirror - he knows he's a good looking bird!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I am glad that it is easing Sheila's grief and yours! Charlie will forever be in your hearts.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*I've had to take the mirror away from Snowy now, as he is with it all the time, and not spending any time with Sheila and if Sheila goes near him when he is with the mirror, he goes for her.*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh! He fell in love with himself! Well he does look like quite a catch!


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*He certainly loves himself, lol. U should see him, he spreads his wings, admiring himself, he kisses himself. I will have to see if i can get a vid of him doing it and get it posted, so u can all see him.*


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

They are both such cuties! I love Whitefaces, just a really pretty mutation. Good luck. Hopefully Sheila will get more chipper with Snowy around.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

Too funny about the mirror! They are both lovely birds


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

They are both beautiful birds. My 'tiel likes to do the heart wing strut in front of my dresser mirror too. Then he starts to sing...which makes me wish for earplugs! It is really funny though, especially if I can get him to sing along with my whistling, we make quite the duet.


----------

